# اطول عشرة جسور فى العالم



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اطول عشرة جسور فى العالم










Seven Mile Bridge
جسر الأميال السبعة 
موجود على قناة بين خليج المكسيك و ولاية فلوريدا اأمريكية 








San Mateo-Hayward Bridge
جسر هيورد 
و يربط بين شبه جزيرة سانفرانسيسكو مع مع الساحل الشرقي (في أمريكا أيضا ) 









Confederation BridgeL
جسر الإتحاد 
و يربط بين كندا و معبر جزيرو ادورد كلف إنشاء هذا الجسر 1.3 مليار دولار و ويبلغ طولة 8 أميال (12.9 كيلو) و بداء العمل في عام 1997 









Rio-Niteroi Bridge
جسر نيتيريو (البرازيل ) 
يربط بين مدينة نيتيريو مع ريوديجينيرو و تم افتتاجه عام 1974 و هو مبني من الخرسانة المسلحة .









Penang Bridge
جسر ميناج (ماليزيا)
و يحتوي على طرق مزدوجة .. تم الإفتتاح عام 1985 و يبلغ طولة 8.4 ميل (13.5 كيلو) 









Vasco da Gama Bridge
جسر فاسكو دي جاما (البرتغال) 
على اسم المستكشف البرتغالي فاسكو دي جاما و هو أطول جسر في أروبا و يقع بالقرب من مدينة لشبونة و يبلغ طولة 7.1 ميل (11.3 كيلو) 






Chesapeake Bay Bridge
جسر خليج تيسابيك (أمريكا) 
و يعرف باسم جسر الخليج و يقع في ولاية ميريلند يبلغ طولة 4.3 ميل ( 7كيلو) و تم افتتاحة عام 1952






King Fahd Causeway
جسر الملك فهد (السعودية ) 
و تم انشاؤه في عام 1982 و تم افتتاحة رسميا عام 1986







Donghai Bridge
جسر دونجاي (الصين )
تمت الإنتهاء منه عام 2005 و يربط بين مدينة شانجهاي و ساحل يانجوشان و يبلغ طولة 20.2 ميل (32.5 كيلو ) 







Lake Pontchartrain Causeway Bridge
جسر بحيرة ببونتشارتراين (أمريكا)
و يقع في ولاية لويزيانا و يبلغ طولة 23.78ميل ( 38.2 كيلو) و هو أطول جسر في العالم 




​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكومان .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اطول عشرة جسور فى العالم
> 
> 
> 
> ...








شكرا" كوكو مان
على المعلومات
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي عالمعلومات الحلوة
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يمييييييييييييي

شكلهم يخوف مووووووووت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> شكرا" كوكو مان
> على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​


 

مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياكليم متى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي عالمعلومات الحلوة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياارووجه 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يمييييييييييييي​
> 
> 
> شكلهم يخوف مووووووووت​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يافراشه  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا كوكو مان وربنا يعوض  تعبك​*


----------



## جيلان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا جامدين بجد
الواحد نفسه ينط من على واحد من دول كدى:smil12:
تسلم يا باشا على الصور*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*اغلبية الجسور موجودة في امريكة*​ 
*شكرا على المعلومات*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررررسى على الموضوع يا كوكو مان وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا جامدين بجد*
> *الواحد نفسه ينط من على واحد من دول كدى:smil12:*
> *تسلم يا باشا على الصور*


 

مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا جيلان
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *اغلبية الجسور موجودة في امريكة*​
> 
> *شكرا على المعلومات*​
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا امجد 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا كوكو مان شكلهم تحفه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا سويتى
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## merj07 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور يا مان :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووووورك يا merj07​


----------

